# Gerbil breeders SW



## pymm (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a gerbil breeder in the South west? I can travel as far as Penzance to Bristol to buy them. I need young babes to introduce to my bereaved male. I am looking for two or three males 6 weeks old or so. I can't find information on a breeder anywhere in this part of the uk. 

If noone knows of a breeder, then does anyone know when the next show will be or where? Perhaps I could travel to that. The NGS site is sooo out of date.

Thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

As far as i'm aware. The NGS never organises shows anymore. I don't think they have the time 

I know other people have struggled to find gerbil breeders down south, we're all up in the north lol.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> As far as i'm aware. The NGS never organises shows anymore. I don't think they have the time
> 
> I know other people have struggled to find gerbil breeders down south, we're all up in the north lol.


Not far enough up North - can't find any in Scotland!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## pymm (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds remarkably like a nationwide cry of "We need more gerbils!"
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

you know mixing other gerbils with another they could kill each other....
my gerbils killed a wild mouse that was running around my room ( that i didnt know of) !!
i have never had any luck trying to mix other gerbils with mine even when they where young


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Snails love, you can do it with the split cage method!

Marcia was telling me the other nightthat males are the easiest to introduce but females nearly always dont.


xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

pymm said:


> Sounds remarkably like a nationwide cry of "We need more gerbils!"
> :smilewinkgrin:


(Welcome to the forum!!)

It absolutely is a cry of we need more - alongwith a cry of "Why can't I get some, they would feel at home in the living room!!!" *stomps feet*


----------



## pymm (Aug 21, 2009)

There is a good design of a split tank system on egerbil site, and a good description of how it works if you are interested. Males are supposed to be easiest and introducing the new ones when as young as possible helps too, as it makes the older one more likely to want to baby the newcomers rather than view them as a challenge/threat. It is supposed to be a bit time consuming, and must be done carefully but often works and is well worth a try. I have decided to introduce a pair so if it doesn't work, they at least have each other. Just have to find the pair (nearer than a 400 mile round trip, which is the nearest I have found so far...)


----------



## imladris (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but everytime I type "gerbil breeders bristol" into google, it comes up with this. There are loads of breeders in the UK, some better than others, but the egerbil.com site mentioned by another user runs a forum that really is the best place to find them. Scotland for example, I know of two good breeders (although one is all the way in the highlands!), and a very large rescue that always has gerbils in urgent need of good homes. As for the South West, there are only a couple in that area, most are NGS breeders that are now concentrating on other species. I am in Bristol, I breed mongolian gerbils as a hobby. However, I have found recently that people looking for breeders are struggling to find them. I invite people for a visit, and if all goes well, add them to my waiting list. People usually get gerbils after a few months as my gerbils tend to leave their parents a little later, after the next litter is born, if they are having one as I ony allow females about 3 litters. I'm glad to help people find other breeders I know, or help with split-cage introductions, or anything else to help promote their proper care. I have a pair together at the moment, but have several families waiting, but also have a few rescue/rehomer gerbils looking for forever homes. I have told people who weren't willing to wait in the past that living things weren't for them and not let them have any of my gerbils. My, somewhat under-maintained, website will give you an idea of what I do and enable you to contact me for help or with any questions. Home - Imladris Gerbil Stud

Here's hoping this helps someone find a proper breeder and not jump into the nearest petshop for some poor unsexed e-coli infested sweetie :-(


----------

